# tail light



## nimitzclass (Sep 7, 2020)

_*I was watching "live PD"the other night and noticed when the officer approached the vehicle he took his right hand and swiped the tail light " is this taught in the academy or is it something you do when approaching a vehicle to leave officers"fingerprintsis for possible evidence ?

" Be Safe Please"*_


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

This one time at band camp......


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Asked and answered! Way back when, I was taught to press down on the trunk in the rare case someone was waiting inside to pop out and ambush you. This seems to have evolved to "printing" the taillight....which seems unnecessary in the times of dash and body cams, and especially when wearing of gloves. I'd chalk it up to habit or superstition, with nothing concrete to back up the practice.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hush said:


> I'd chalk it up to *habit or superstition*, with nothing concrete to back up the practice.


Agreed.

During my academy, they taught us to be mindful of the trunk/pickup bed etc.. Some DIs taught us to push it down on our approach and feel for any type of abnormal response (IE clicking of the trunk, or extra movement downward) others did not care either way.

I've since gotten out of the practice of touching the trunk/tail light etc. Way back when I'm sure it was common practice to do so, in the event something serious happened CSU or other crime scene investigators knew where to fingerprint to ensure it was the right vehicle involved.

Now I find it to be more habitual, and have seen guys on my department touch the car every single time they approach it. Which indicates its more of a habit for him

TLDR: Some academies teach to leave a trace on the car, others don't, some cops do it as a habit, some don't


----------



## nimitzclass (Sep 7, 2020)

visible25 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> During my academy, they taught us to be mindful of the trunk/pickup bed etc.. Some DIs taught us to push it down on our approach and feel for any type of abnormal response (IE clicking of the trunk, or extra movement downward) others did not care either way.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback it was helpful , i honestly had an idea it was to leave fingerprints on the tail light, god bless and be safe !


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Upon approach I now try to expectorate phlegm onto the rear of the vehicle, and salivate heavily on the glass while doing my "plain view" observation of the interior. As for the trunk, I usually just scrape it with my window punch to leave a quick T or K symbol as an identifying mark.


----------

